# do you hunt your dogs?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I am just wondering how many of you hunt with your dogs and what you hunt?:doggy:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i have heard that one of the guides back in NV uses a pit x to hunt cats(mountain lions). he of course uses more than the one dog though.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

ive seen people use pits for hog hunting i cant own a fire arm so i dont hunt


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

cool that sounds like a good way to hunt them i heard that in middle eastern countries the use dogs as bait for catching or hunting large cats like tigers!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

gxkon said:


> ive seen people use pits for hog hunting i cant own a fire arm so i dont hunt


I hunt every thibg they let me hunt and i have heard alot about hog hunting with pits so naturaly i think about doing that but i like my dogs too much to let them get huirt pigs are very tough!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

hogs are nasty guys when they are mad i seen some videos on youtube of hog hunting i couldnt put my dogs against them guys but some are good at it from what i understand


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I hunt every thibg they let me hunt and i have heard alot about hog hunting with pits so naturaly i think about doing that but i like my dogs too much to let them get huirt pigs are very tough!


Exactly right! Hogs are dangerous and will kill a dog easily.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

The best way to hog hunt is with dogs. You catch them alive and bring them home alive to feed them out before you slaughter them,the reason for this is that hogs have a large adrenal gland and when in the heat of battle they get a large dose of adrenalin to help with the fight and that leaves a wild taste to the meat.I don't recomend trying hog hunting on your own find somebody that's exerienced and go with them first because if your dogs are not prepared and experinced it's as dangerous for you as the dogs, but hog catching is a sure fire way to find out what type of dogs you have.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for that info. it does sound like it would be fun. my uncle goes with his freind and they bring dogs and a rope and two knifes or at least thats what he says they bring. he thinks its the coolest thing ever!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My dogs hunt for kibble that gets lost in the carpet. Its very intense.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

gxkon said:


> ive seen people use pits for hog hunting i cant own a fire arm so i dont hunt


i personally dont do it,but the sire to moose is a hog dawg,he is the "catch" dog.he's 157 pounds of muscle!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> My dogs hunt for kibble that gets lost in the carpet. Its very intense.


right!thats about all mine hunt too!and do a darn good job at it too!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> cool that sounds like a good way to hunt them i heard that in middle eastern countries the use dogs as bait for catching or hunting large cats like tigers!


Do you find it interesting to hunt an endangered species?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She's Got Heart, over there wild cats are a danger to ever day life. They have these dog to actually fend their area not specifically go out and kill endangered species.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd imagine the dog would be the endangered species when used as bait for a tiger. But I have to admit, I couldn't see the logic in killing a tiger for sport. They are in a lot of trouble.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> She's Got Heart, over there wild cats are a danger to ever day life. They have these dog to actually fend their area not specifically go out and kill endangered species.





buzhunter said:


> I'd imagine the dog would be the endangered species when used as bait for a tiger. But I have to admit, I couldn't see the logic in killing a tiger for sport. They are in a lot of trouble.


Wether or not either is viewed as endangered, sounds like those dogs got the REAL s**t jobs! lol :rofl:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Better them than me lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

no crud... I wouldn't stand a chance... I can barely shoot a basket ball let alone launch a spear and expect to kill a large cat before it kills me... I'd be screwed lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I saw that on the animal planet it was very interesting and they do have people catching and releaseing them but alot are being caught and sold to americans and american zoos. witch is also illeagle but the zoos never get in any trouble cause they pay there dues and have great facilities for the animals. any way she's got heart is always out to make my posting out to be something they are not take it easy I know you don't like me but lets just try to get along ok!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I never said that I don't like you. I pretty much like everyone on this forum. I took it the wrong way and I apologize, I thought you meant hunting tigers for sport, for their pelts. Killing an animal if it's about to kill you, that is understandable. But hunting anything for sport in my opinion is out right cruelty. I grew up in a hunting and fishing family and when my grandpa and family hunted deer, he hunted to keep down the population and for some deer meat. 

Hunting an animal that is endangered is just not right when it's for sport.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

by hunt i presume you mean killing another animal and using a dog to bay,smell or catch another animal,if that is a yes then no not really although i do allow them to rabbit couse and if they kill on its a plus,ive always wanted to try one out on a hog,maybe someday soon?


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*We have a bandogge that we use for hog hunting.*


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I hunt giant prehistoric monkeys in the deserts of africa, with Sadie. Or atleast thats what it looks like when shes sleeping and whimpering and kinda trotting on the couch from her side LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Mine does that too!!!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> My dogs hunt for kibble that gets lost in the carpet. Its very intense.


haha yep max hunts flies!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

I actually do use my terrier for hunting. I started tracking training at a young age and used that to my advantage. I use my terrier for pheasant hunting, grouse hunting, aswell as rabbit and a little bit of duck hunting. The duck hunting is limited to warm days or field hunts as pitties short hair and ice water dont go hand in hand. It was alot easier than you'd think. I used the same methods i used on my previous dogs(labs, chessies).

I get some odd looks during pheasant season hunting over a lab and a pit, not the usual bird dog combination.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> My dogs hunt for kibble that gets lost in the carpet. Its very intense.


Ahh that was so funny. Mines low crawl trying to find a wile kibble, now that is game.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I met a South African Boerbol (sp) God what a gorgeous dog! And Rhodesian Ridgebacks, they were bred to hunt bigger predators right? Wouldn't they make a better candidate? Or dogo's??


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I met a South African Boerbol (sp) God what a gorgeous dog! And Rhodesian Ridgebacks, they were bred to hunt bigger predators right? Wouldn't they make a better candidate? Or dogo's??


the ridge back is bread about the same way the pit was bread and is just bigger. but yes it is a great dog for the but that does not stop people from using the pit for the same purpose i just watched some you tube videos of hog dogin and there are some awsome pits out there for this type of thing. realy tough dogs i was amazed at what i saw.


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Not really hunting but I have started my pup on ratting. Introduced him to his first rat a couple weeks ago and have been taking him down to my buddy's barn to have him watch jrt's and patterdales in action.


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

ratting is cool i use my dogs for hunting and fishing companions the are a grwT breed no smell and quiet.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do the other breeds I mentioned have the grip and hold the pit bull has?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i am not sure but you could look it up i know thats what they use our breed for is its hold power


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

we've hunted rabbits and such with our fur kids. we all love it. Of course here in Louisiana, hog hunting is still king.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i had a mixed pit and mount feist that would catch the rabbits and bring them to me kicking and squirmming it was awsome she a cool dog but she was my brothers and when he got his house he took her back. she sure was funn


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww I like bunnies.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol she didn't kill them like all the other dogs and i even raised some from the ones she cauhgt.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

south african boerbol probably has a stronger bite than a apbt,a ridgeback would be weaker,just common sence to me?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just saw my first boerboel in real life the other day. I thought he was a pit/mastiff mix til I asked the guy. He was a gorgeous dog. But he wanted to eat my puppy!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

gotta love those dogs,nobodys gonna cross one unless they have a death wish,that would be cool if they were used as police dogs,imagine the fear the perp would have of that dog,ah [email protected]#!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah thats a big dog and from what i have researched a great gaurd dog instinctivly.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Hunt hogs, Its a great release for a drivey dog. A tired pit is a good pit and that ussually will do it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

cane76 said:


> gotta love those dogs,nobodys gonna cross one unless they have a death wish,that would be cool if they were used as police dogs,imagine the fear the perp would have of that dog,ah [email protected]#!


Well it's a good thing he had a big strong owner.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> A tired pit is a good pit and that ussually will do it


Amen to that.:clap::clap:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

cane76 said:


> gotta love those dogs,nobodys gonna cross one unless they have a death wish,that would be cool if they were used as police dogs,imagine the fear the perp would have of that dog,ah [email protected]#!


Police dogs have to be smaller so they can pick them up and throw them over a fence to get the bad guy.


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

Some of them don't need help hehehe!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> lol she didn't kill them like all the other dogs and i even raised some from the ones she cauhgt.


some one gave me rep points and ask how many did i eat. So here is your answer. Alot and i rasied 40 or so and let them go so we can hunt them later.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep. Hog hunting is the shi* here in La. I would LOVE to have a Ridgeback or a Boerboel! They just wouldnt mix with my APBTs though.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

For those who hunt the rabbits. Don't alot carry diseases like rabies and what not?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

BullyForUs said:


> Some of them don't need help hehehe!


im so glad Max CAN'T do that


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lovethypitbull said:


> For those who hunt the rabbits. Don't alot carry diseases like rabies and what not?


your dogs should be safe if you keep them vacinated....
and i have never had rabbies from rabbits im still healthy. i have eaten 50 wild rabbits or so.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

lovethypitbull said:


> For those who hunt the rabbits. Don't alot carry diseases like rabies and what not?


I believe you are thinking of Jack Rabbits which do.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

a jack rabbit is just a male rabbit right? there are many different breeds but i think jack refers to the sex.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> a jack rabbit is just a male rabbit right? there are many different breeds but i think jack refers to the sex.


No, a Jack rabbit is a breed like cottontails are another. 
Male is a buck, female is a doe. Although a male can be referred to as a "jack" I don't think it's the same as the species of Jack Rabbits.
There are two classes, Jack Rabbits and Hares according to Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_rabbit


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well thats the ones i kill right there and still no rabbies lol thanks i looked it up too and found that i was wrong lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Pitcrew said:


> Yep. Hog hunting is the shi* here in La. I would LOVE to have a Ridgeback or a Boerboel! They just wouldnt mix with my APBTs though.


yes i looove those breeds! i always said that one of those two would be my next breed to own. the boerboel is huge!! talk about take down a hog with the quickness tho!


----------

